# Bridgewood Sander



## Tony (Mar 19, 2018)

https://sanantonio.craigslist.org/tls/d/wood-shop-tools-updated-3-6/6518024173.html

Anybody know anything about this sander?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 19, 2018)

It’s for sale in San Antonio for about 300 bucks...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Steve Walker (Mar 19, 2018)

And you are supposed to buy it, store it until swat, give it to @DKMD to store until I head out there to pick it up. Thank you for doing this for me @Tony .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 19, 2018)

Steve Walker said:


> And you are supposed to buy it, store it until swat, give it to @DKMD to store until I head out there to pick it up. Thank you for doing this for me @Tony .



I'll PM you my PayPal and wait for the money. You're welcome!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh my Lord. The last few threads I have read have had a smart a$$ comment. I'm glad we don't have thin skinned people on here. But that is another reason I love this place. I fit right in and ain't judged.  or am I????

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Mar 19, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh my Lord. The last few threads I have read have had a smart a$$ comment. I'm glad we don't have thin skinned people on here. But that is another reason I love this place. I fit right in and ain't judged.  or am I????



What @Tony lacks in stature, he makes up for in the thickness of his skin.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2018)

It's a good one, go get it. Make a lower offer and see if he bites.


----------



## Tony (Mar 19, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a good one, go get it. Make a lower offer and see if he bites.



Does it go horizontal do you know? That's a deal breaker for me if not. I think it's way overpriced.


----------



## Tony (Mar 19, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Oh my Lord. The last few threads I have read have had a smart a$$ comment. I'm glad we don't have thin skinned people on here. But that is another reason I love this place. I fit right in and ain't judged.  or am I????



No Eric, nobody judges you, right guys???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 19, 2018)

Uhm, it is horizontal in the pic.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 19, 2018)

Tony said:


> No Eric, nobody judges you, right guys???





woodtickgreg said:


> Uhm, it is horizontal in the pic.




I do not think we are Judging Eric but Both Greg and are questing yer eyesight. It is horizontal !!! It does probably move to vertical - Mine does- It is a jet though....


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Uhm, it is horizontal in the pic.





Mike1950 said:


> I do not think we are Judging Eric but Both Greg and are questing yer eyesight. It is horizontal !!! It does probably move to vertical - Mine does- It is a jet though....



Ya, ya, sorry guys. I was looking at a couple of listings, the other one was vertical. I'm getting old.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 23, 2018)

Did ya get yet the sander I mean?


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> Did ya get yet the sander I mean?



No, in thinking more on it I can get a new Rikon for $400 regular price at Woodcraft with a warranty. I think I'll just ride this pony until it dies then get a new one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks for the update , was curious if it worked for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 23, 2018)

@Tony why would you replace a pony with a belt sander???? Also, you do know you can cut the legs down on the stand up get it down to your level right?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

